# Our Maltipoo can't keep his eye open



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I came home from class tonight and noticed my mom's dog cannot keep his eye open. He was walking around squinting out of the one eye and now he is trying to keep the eye shut. We tried to clean his eye with water but that hasn't helped. Now he is trying to lick his paw to clean his eye.

He doesn't appear to have anything in his eye or surrounding it. His eyes look super clean.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh poor baby. I think if he is doing that something is irritating his eye. Maybe something really small in it somewhere that you can't see. Try lightly rubbing it with his eye closed maybe whatever it is will move around. I sure hope he feels better. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully someone here can advise you on what to do.


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

What about a little warm water on a cotton ball?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He needs to be examined by your vet. Corneal scratches are very common in dogs. They are very painful, but usually mend quickly with prompt vet attention. If not treated, they can be very serious and he could even lose his eye.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Here are some pictures. Don't mind the mess in the background.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Marj, now that I see the pics. I would have his eye looked at immediately. It seems like it hurts him just by the look on his face. Hope he feels better.


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Just wondering if there's anything Hannah can do in the mean time since its kind of late to get a vet appointment tonight?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with Marj as I've had corneal abrasions and it's very annoying. The vet will see if there's anything in the eye and will treat with some drops...often antibiotic and steroid. They really help. If you have any eye wash around (I use that to clean Tyler's eyes with a few drops of it) you might be able to use that to help wash out something but if it's an abrasion, you need the vet.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor babe  I hope everything goes well at the vet if you have to take him in tomorrow. That happened to Zooey one time. Luckily it turned out not to be a scratch on the cornea, but just general irritation.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

We gave him a bath without any soap to see if that would help the discomfort. It didn't. He is in bed sleeping now so he will be going to the vet tomorrow morning.

There doesn't seem to be any redness or inflammation so hopefully everything will work out. He does have severe seasonal allergies as well.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Let us know what the vet says - I agree it sounds like a scratch, abrasion or foreign body, all of which can result in a serious infection.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hopefully it's just a little something in the eye, and it comes out.I feel bad for him, I know how it feels to get something in your eye!A tiny speck feels like a log!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> We gave him a bath without any soap to see if that would help the discomfort. It didn't. He is in bed sleeping now so he will be going to the vet tomorrow morning.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any redness or inflammation so hopefully everything will work out. He does have severe seasonal allergies as well.


If his eyes were itchy from his allergies he may have tried to rub them. That's a common way to scratch the cornea.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hoping you have taken him in early this morning. Eye irritations are not something to wait on and are truly something that should be seen asap. Even if that means a trip to the emg. clinic after hours. Which I know we all hate to do since we don't know if the vet there is any good.  It's a really tough position to be in.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Checking in to see if Maltipoo (sorry don't know his name) is feeling any better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Hoping you have taken him in early this morning. Eye irritations are not something to wait on and are truly something that should be seen asap. Even if that means a trip to the emg. clinic after hours. Which I know we all hate to do since we don't know if the vet there is any good.  It's a really tough position to be in.


I agree. Not only are they very painful, they become more serious with every passing hour.

Lady used to get corneal ulcers a lot since she had KCS. They always cleared up quickly because I took her right in. The last time we went to the opthamalogist there was a little Shih Tsu there who had to have surgery because his ulcer didn't heal.

I have always found that the faster you take a sick pet to the vet, the faster they recover and the cheaper the vet bill!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, this happened to one of my dogs. You need to go to the vet. They will put some disclosing fluid in the eye and shine a special light that will illuminate the scratch. Then they get treted with eye drops. But it can get infected and cause big problems if not treated. So, off to the vet for you!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Checking in to see if all is well with this sweet Guy**
*Nickee**


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry everyone I just got home from work.

Johnny woke up today and was still squinty but my mom didn't want to take him to the vet yet even though I volunteered to pay for his appointment. When I came home from work he is keeping both eyes open completely. I am off of work tomorrow so I will take him to the vet if he has any issues tonight or tomorrow.


----------

